# Aaaand James as well joins Clan Blue Ninjas.



## Chris (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## Donnie (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 8, 2007)

Who's James?


----------



## Makelele (Mar 8, 2007)

Soon there'll be more mods than non-mods on the forum.


----------



## OzzyC (Mar 8, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Who's James?



Metalfiend


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 8, 2007)

Yes, that's me.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 8, 2007)

We need a "too many emoticons" emoticon. 

Welcome, regardless.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 8, 2007)

It's called a big red x.


----------



## Drew (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey Mike?

[sign]Too Many Emoticons!&#8482;[/sign]


----------



## Leon (Mar 8, 2007)

i'm a James too 





congrats, Other James!


----------



## noodles (Mar 8, 2007)

Oh Shite! Welcome, you limey bastard!


----------



## nitelightboy (Mar 8, 2007)

Oh no...the whole place is starting to turn blue....


----------



## Ryan (Mar 8, 2007)

lol nice... he's captain of the british sector. he watches over the UK members only  jk

 james!


----------



## OzzyC (Mar 8, 2007)

Ryan said:


> lol nice... he's captain of the british sector. he watches over the UK members only  jk
> 
> james!



I think he's the first non-American mod we've had.


----------



## Makelele (Mar 8, 2007)

Ryan said:


> lol nice... he's captain of the british sector. he watches over the UK members only  jk



I want to be the Finnish mod.  


The first thing I would do is give Alpo a Richard Simmons avatar.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 8, 2007)

i just noticed most of the mods have/had sweet UVs at home...


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 8, 2007)

Ryan said:


> i just noticed most of the mods have/had sweet UVs at home...



I guess that makes Dave and I the oddballs...


----------



## nitelightboy (Mar 8, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> I guess that makes Dave and I the oddballs...



I'm not sure it's the only reason...


----------



## Ryan (Mar 8, 2007)

I dont think they made a 3/4 size UV for noodles...


----------



## Donnie (Mar 8, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> I guess that makes Dave and I the oddballs...



Don't worry. It's been so long since I had mine that it feels like I never had it.


----------



## Rick (Mar 8, 2007)

Congrats, James!!

I should be the Texas mod.


----------



## nitelightboy (Mar 8, 2007)

We don't have any mods from the South....Like South FL...:wink:


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 8, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> We don't have any mods from the South....Like South FL...:wink:



Uh, Ken, you wanna field this?


----------



## nitelightboy (Mar 8, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Uh, Ken, you wanna field this?



Oops. Forgot he was from FL. 

And damn you for ruining my dreams...


----------



## Makelele (Mar 8, 2007)

We don't have any mods from mainland Europe.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 8, 2007)

Congrats James!


----------



## Ryan (Mar 8, 2007)

As if mods were chosen for their location.. you have to be completely ownzin, like James and I, to even be considered to give Chris and Drew felatio..


----------



## Chris (Mar 8, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> We don't have any mods from the South....Like South FL...:wink:



I'll add you to the "South Florida Forum" right after I finish adding the Lefty forum.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 8, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> I guess that makes Dave and I the oddballs...


You two are the only ones with good axes 

congrats "james" lol


btw Ryan, "fellatio" has 2 Ls in it.


----------



## nitelightboy (Mar 8, 2007)

Chris said:


> I'll add you to the "South Florida Forum" right after I finish adding the Lefty forum.



Thank you sweetie....You just have a way to make me feel special


----------



## Ryan (Mar 8, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> btw Ryan, "fellatio" has 2 Ls in it.



Oh! Thanks! I almost made an idiot out of myself


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 8, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Oh! Thanks! I almost made an idiot out of myself


Yeah man, don't want to be performing "felatio" by accident


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 8, 2007)

Chris said:


> I'll add you to the "South Florida Forum" right after I finish adding the Lefty forum.



On the 7th of never?


----------



## Rick (Mar 8, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> On the 7th of never?



Right after Drew's CD release party.


----------



## Hexer (Mar 8, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Right after Drew's CD release party.



 



congrats to James!!!


----------



## AVH (Mar 8, 2007)

Alright James!  

Hey Chris, we need a Canuck mod here too. I'll volunteer.


----------



## Steve (Mar 8, 2007)

Beware....our new mod is watching you!


----------



## Rick (Mar 8, 2007)

No, that's not creepy at all.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 8, 2007)

Congrats, James!


----------



## Scott (Mar 8, 2007)

Chris said:


> I'll add you to the "South Florida Forum" right after I finish adding the Lefty forum.




About time!


----------



## Ryan (Mar 8, 2007)

Im watching you lefties. Nothin but trouble....


----------



## Scott (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## Ryan (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Ryan (Mar 9, 2007)

Mod Britannia


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 10, 2007)

how about a Cuban Mod? *points at self*


----------



## Michael (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice, congrats James. Shawn should be a mod too.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Mar 12, 2007)

How about a mod named Nick to watch over all of the Nicks that are on this forum? It's odd, but I see a Nick all of the time.










<----You know you want to.


----------



## skinhead (Mar 15, 2007)

Ryan said:


> I dont think they made a 3/4 size UV for noodles...





I have an UV


----------

